# WANTED: Curvs Dwarf Caiman



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi I'm now ready for my caiman so if anybody has heard of any or knows sobody please let me know. I'm looking for a female around 12"-16" but I know they can be hard to sex at that size so if anybody hears out please PM me.

Cheers
Seb


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i know that world of reptiles in erith/london has a common caiman and so does jays exotic pet shop in ashford kent if that helps


----------



## gav.b1984 (Aug 14, 2010)

*croc's*

viper&vine,have them on website?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

gav.b1984 said:


> viper&vine,have them on website?


 
Its a african dwarf there and its 36-40 inch, very nice though in the "scales"


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

They are Curvs Dwarf Caiman at viper and vine arnt they. And yeah they are to big for me tho. Cheers anyways


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> They are Curvs Dwarf Caiman at viper and vine arnt they. And yeah they are to big for me tho. Cheers anyways


 
Nope Mat says they are just dwarfs and not a cuviers, to me it looks like a african dwarf, have you tried Jerry Cole see if he got his to breed?


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaggers said:


> Nope Mat says they are just dwarfs and not a cuviers, to me it looks like a african dwarf, have you tried Jerry Cole see if he got his to breed?


Ive just looked and the are dwarf caiman. It's nothing like an African dwarf crocodile plus it days LTC doesn't that mean wild caught.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

ChopChop said:


> Ive just looked and the are dwarf caiman. It's nothing like an African dwarf crocodile plus it days LTC doesn't that mean wild caught.


 
I think so, long term captive


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

I know what it stands for but how old are they can't have been captive that long. I reck LTC is just a lighter way of saying wild caught?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2011)

I didnt know till a few weeks ago, I still think you should of got 1 from Mexico


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

they have curvs dwarf caiman and spectacled caimans for sale in bexley aqautics


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

londonjoe said:


> they have curvs dwarf caiman and spectacled caimans for sale in bexley aqautics


I think I'm sorted now pal ill know for definite next week if not ill give them a go cheers.


----------

